# New betta!



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey there! 

I just recently lost my favourite little fish, which I'm still sad about mainly because I don't know what happened. But he's had some issues for a while. 

Annnyways...I went to the aquarium store a few days before my little guy passed and just fell in love with another betta. He's supposed to be a delta, but he hasn't flared for me to determine whether or not he is. But holy tail ruffles lol. When he's relaxed it looks like a little ruffle skirt....pretty cute. 

I don't know what to name him! Suggestions?
Also hoping that pictures work...

- BettaLove1

ETA: PICTURES!!!







There's more in my album those pictures are found in for those who want more pics! Sorry they aren't the best quality...taken on my phone


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

He's pretty! We have one that looks similar to him.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He could be a feathertail, but that's not likely as they are semi rare.


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks hXcChic! I'm pretty fond of him.

Betta man, I was thinking that too but I wasn't sure. I got him to flare (now he's all wigged out, swimming around with his fins puffed out a big protecting his bubble nest haha) so I've attached some more pics. Hopefully they'll help to determine his tail type. 

Here he is showing off the ruffles!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmm, looks like it could possibly be feathertail... either that or just an extreme halfmoon with cellophane edging. It's hard to tell whether it's feathery or just clearish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Feathertail! He's nice! Where'd you get him? He looks to be nice quality...


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you! I think he's quite the beauty...it was love at first sight! haha. I got him from a place called Aquarium Central. I think they're local aquarium place and are just in my city. Well educated staff who are very helpful...one of my favourite places to go. They keep all of their bettas in large tanks which is lovely to see! 

I've read that feathertails/rosetails are very sensitive and hard to keep due to them being a "deformity" and therefore being weaker than a "regular" betta. Any truth it this that anyone knows of?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

almost all of the bettas you see are deformed...they are all "Betta Splendens"....
one is as strong or weak as the other..the "wild" bettas have much less color and very short finnage..


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Very good point Lohachata. Thank you for pointing that out! I never really thought of how all Betta Splendens are a result of "deformities" since they aren't like the wild ones. Food for thought!


----------



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh my, he is a beauty!


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks so much! He's a lovely boy. He's super lazy though haha


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What's the temp or his water? That could be why he is "lazy". Bettas like a gentle current and warm water.


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

It sits at a solid 79*. His filter is baffled as well, so there isn't any thrashing current.


----------

